# Ciao a tutti...



## scrittore (25 Febbraio 2014)

..e cosi mi tocca lasciare il forum. Non che io sia venuto qui perchè avevo bisogno di un forum...di questo forum, ma tant'è. Alla fine è un po' come quando ti siedi sulla panchina della piazza e inizi ad attaccar bottone con chi quella piazza la frequenta da sempre. Alla fine ci diventi amico e anche quando non c'è nessuno ti ritrovi a parlare con la panchina...della piazza, della gente. 
Delle situazioni più o meno drammatiche che ti ritrovi a leggere tra le righe di questi spazi virtuali.

Come è simile la parola Tradimento alla frase "tra le righe".

Cercavo un angolo nascosto dove far crescere una idea.
Perchè dicevo, "Occorre cercarsi un posto sopra le righe per un racconto sopra le righe per poter restare tra le righe."
Poi finisce che ci trovi tantissima gente interessante e metti i tuoi buoni propositi in secondo piano. Qualcuna di queste persone ho cercato di portarla nel mio mondo, altre invece no, mi è piaciuto leggere i loro pensieri che sono tutt'ora qui, non sono mica persi, se voglio so dove trovarli. Sono tra le righe. Come la traditrice che ti da le regole per la buona riuscita del rapporto, i riferimenti di quando e dove andarla a cercare. 
E sono sempre gli stessi riferimenti, le stesse pagine, la stessa vita. 
Ci siamo presi e lasciati con questo forum. Più di un anno a quanto pare, faccio i conti con le statistiche dei miei accessi, i conti che faccio sempre quando finisco qualcosa. Quando decido di chiudere e recuperare le poche cose che ho  messo di mio, di veramente mio, in piazza.  

Vi ho voluto bene a modo mio. Con le parole. 
Del resto quando volevo arrivare ai fatti nessuna mai si è lasciata fare, vivere, raccontare, abbastanza da poter realizzare qualcosa di diverso e questo va detto.
Ma va bene cosi, del resto questa è una piazza particolare. Le signore panchine sono impregnate di delusioni, le donne mattonelle hanno la patina nera dell'amarezza e i singori alberi, anche loro hanno qualche radice tagliata e non amano più tanto la parola "fiore". 
Insomma, voglio dire che c'è qualche perplessità in più prima di buttarsi a capofitto in chissà quale storia. 
A prescindere dai titoli nobiliari e dai vestiti più o meno cupi con cui ci si presenta questo è il dovuto rispetto che vuole, pretende, impone la piazza stessa. 
Questo va capito. Come si fa a non capirlo del resto? 

Ed allora a tutti voi, amici della piazza, panchinari incalliti e anche alla piazza stessa, vi voglio solo lasciare con un sorriso. 
Ricordatevi di questo scrittore di passaggio, questo viandante di parole e di vita che più spesso era seduto al vostro fianco e vi ascoltava azzardandosi ogni tanto anche a dire la sua. 

Vi porterò con me, questo ve lo posso garantire, sarete parte della mia patria errante, quella che c'ho dentro, fatta di nazioni, luoghi veri e non veri e storie di vita, che in modi più o meno complicati mi aiuta ad avanzare nonostante le piaghe ai piedi e il cuore ricucito alla come viene viene...fino a quando avrò le forze per scoprire il più possibile...cosa c'è di qua.


Con affetto.
Scrittore


----------

